# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մանկապարտեզ

## Ուլուանա

Մանկապարտեզը մեր մանկության այն հատվածն է, որը համարյա բոլորի մոտ էլ ինչ-որ կերպ տպավորվում է (եթե հաճախած են լինում), հետագայում էլ լավ հիշողություն ունեցողների մեջ հուշեր են պահպանվում դրա մասին՝ քաղցր կամ դառը... 

Մանկապարտեզ գնացե՞լ եք։ Ի՞նչ եք հիշում ձեր մանկապարտեզային կյանքից։  :Tongue:  Սիրու՞մ էիք մանկապարտեզը,  :Love:   թե՞ զոռով էիք գնում...  :Bad:   Պատմեք մի քիչ։  :Wink:  Փորփրեք ձեր մութ անցյալը  :LOL:  , տեսնենք՝ հեչ ինչե՞ր դուրս կգան այնտեղից...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վայյ, ինչ լավ թեմա է…
Սիրով եմ հաճախել մանկապարտեզ: Սկզբում Հրազդանում ռուսական մանկապարտեզ էր: Այնտեղի հուշերից շատ բան չի մնացել, մսուր-մանկապարտեզ էր: Արսեն Սաֆարյանը մեր խմբից էր, նկարը դեռ կա: Խմբում հիմնականում ռուսներ էին ու մեջների "կյաժը" ես ու Արսենն էինք: Հետո այդ ժամանակվանից հիշում եմ, որ ինձ ասում էին, թե ես աղջիկ եմ, բոլորին ծեծում էի ու բռունցքներով փորձում հակառակն ապացուցել: Հետո Երևանի 127 մանկապարտեզն էի հաճախում: Այնտեղ էլ մի բարի պտուղ չեմ եղել, բոլորին ծեծում էի, ով համարձակվեր ինձ կամ քրոջս նեղացնել: Հիշում եմ, մի անգամ մի տղայի էնպես էի ծեծել, որ քթից արյուն էր եկել ու քրոջս հագուստին էր լողոզվել այդ արյունը ու զուգարանում քրոջս հագուստն էի լվանում: 
Մանկապարտեզի ջերմ հուշերից մնացել են պարերը: Շատ եմ պարել,  օրինակ Դինամոյում, Համալիրում, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի արձանի մոտ: Մի ժամանակ Ծաղկի պարահանդես գոյություն ուներ, այդ պարահանդեսը Համալիրում էր: Մենք կակաչներ էինք՝ դեղին ու կարմիր: Հիշում եմ ոնց էինք ծաղկի թասակի ծանրության տակ գլուխներս հազիվ ձիգ պահած պարում…
Երնեկ էն ժամանակները… :Love:

----------


## Selene

Ինչ լավ թեմա ես բացել, Ուլուանա ջան :Hands Up:  
Հիշեցի մանկությանս անհոգ ու երջանիկ օրերը :Love:  
Շատ մեծ հաճույքով եմ գնացել մանկապարտեզ, մանկապարտեզում ինձ բոլոր դայակներն ու դաստիարակները շատ էին սիրում, միշտ այն եմ հիշում, որ ճաշելու ժամանակ , երբ պետք է գնային ափսեները բերելու, սեղաններին շարելու, որպես շատ պատասխաատու անձի, ինձ էր վստահել դաստիարկն այդ գործը, հետո էլ միշտ ասում էր, թե ես քեզ հարս եմ տանելու, որ մեծանաս :Blush:  
Ես մանկապարտեզի վերջին խումբ չգնացի, կարծեմ նախադպրոցական է կոչվում, միանգամից գնացի դպրոց :Tongue:  Միշտ մանկապարտեզի բակից նայում էի ու երանի տալիս, թե երբ պիտի գնամ դպրոց, բայց դե մանկապարտեզում ուրիշ էր :Smile:  
Կեսօրին, երբ պիտի գնայինք քնելու, ես ու մեր խմբից մի տղա, իմիջայլոց դաստիարակների սիրելիների շարքն ինքն էլ էր մտնում հայտնի պատճառով, միշտ մի լավ խոսում ու կամացուկ ծիծաղում էինք խմբի դանդալոշների վրա, նոր քնում, համ էլ այդ տղան հարուստ պապա ուներ, իրենք դեռ այն ժամանակ ունեին Audi մակնիշի մեքենա, ինձ էլ թվում էր, թե դա պիտի մի հրաշք մեքենա լիներ, հատկապես որ դաստիարակները իրեն այդ հարստության համար էին սիրում :Smile:  
Մի բան մենակ տանել չէի կարողանում, երբ հանդեսի ժամանակ դաստիարակն իմ ոտանավորն ինձ հետ հավասար, բայց ցածր ձայնով արտասանում էր, այնպես էի վիրավորվում :Sad:  Մտածում էի, ախր ես հո դեբիլ չեմ, որ մոռանամ, չէ-որ ամբողջ խմբի ոտանավորները կարող եմ առանց մի պահ կանգնելու ասել :Tongue:  
Մնացածը կգրի Goga-ն, որովհետև նույն մանկապարտեզն ենք գնացել, մի խումբ ցածր է եղել ինքը ու ամբողջ երկու թե երեք տարի հոգիս կերել է :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Յա՜, Վերա՞,  :Shok:  փաստորեն, կարգին մարտական աչոնիկ ես եղել փոքր ժամանակ, հա՞։  :LOL:  Կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցնի։ Դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում քեզ տղաներին բոքսելիս։  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Յա՜, Վերա՞,  փաստորեն, կարգին մարտական աչոնիկ ես եղել փոքր ժամանակ, հա՞։  Կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցնի։ Դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում քեզ տղաներին բոքսելիս։


Իրանք էլ չէին պատկերացնում իմ բռունցքների համը ու հենց ինձ տեսնում էին, գոռում էին "девчонка" (Կներեք ռուսերեն մեջբերման համար, բայց դա ռուսական մանկապարտեզ էր), ու դա իրենց համար լավ չէր վերջանում… բայց հիմա որ հիշում եմ, զղջում եմ, որ արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ լինելու համար դավաճանում էի իմ իսկական սեռը :LOL:

----------


## Lilushik

:Sad:  էհ կյանքիս ամենալավ տարիներն էին… Մանկապարտեզից այնքան շատ հիշողություններ ունեմ՝ անգամ չգիտեմ, թե որը պատմեմ…

Առաջին օրը, երբ եկա մանկապարտեզ, ինձ այնքան էր գրավել այդ մանկական գունավոր աշխարհը, որ երբ մայրիկս եկավ ինձ տուն տանելու, ես սկսեցի լաց լինել…
Ես և ընկերուհիս այնտեղի լիդերն էինք  :LOL:  և երբ մենք վիճում էինք մանկապարտեզը բաժանվում էր երկու զորամասի՝ կեսն իմ կողմն էին անցնում, կեսն ընկերուհուս և բոլորը սկսում էին իրար հետ վիճել , հաջորդ օրը մենք արդեն բարիշած գալիս էինք ու սկսում նրանց բացատրել, որ կռվելը վատ բան է  :LOL:   …Երբ հանդես էր կազմակերպվում գլխավոր դերերը մեզ էին տալիս : Մեր մանկապարտեզի հովանավորները Գերմանացիներ էին և մի անգամ նրանց պատվին գերմաներենով հանդես էին կազմակերպել . բեմադրել էին  «Կարմիր գլխարկ» հեքիաթը և ես խաղում էի տատիկի դերը  :LOL:  
Ի դեպ առաջին անգամ մանկապարտեզում եմ սիրահարվել  :Love:  այդ տղան էլ ինձ էր սիրում և ինձ ծաղիկներ էր(մոլախոտ) նվիրում…Բայց հետո նա սիրահարվեց մեկ ուրիշ աղջկա և ես շատ ծանր էի տանում այդ ամենը  :LOL:  
Շատ մեծ էր մանկապարտեզս… Երկհարկանի մի դղյակ էր՝ մեծ այգիներով, ճոճանակներով …Կարծում էի ,թե աշխարհի ամենամեծ շինությունն է… 
Այժմ այդ շինությունը գնել է մի մեծահարուստ…Այն ամբողջովին պարսպապատված է և երբեմնի զվարթ գույներով մանկապարտեզից մնացել է լոկ հիշողուրյուն… :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

չեմ սիրել
Քիչ էին կերակրում, օրը ցերեկով ասում էին քնեք, երեխեքի հետ էլ չունեի, հետները կռվում էի:
Մի ամիս եմ երևի գնացել:

----------


## Մանե

Գնացել եմ :Smile:  
Առավոտները հավեսով գնում էի,քանի որ հենց մեր բակում էր :Smile:  
Բայց անհամբեր սպասում էի ժամը 4-ին,որ տուն գանք :Smile:  
Թու-թու-թու ինձ շաաաաաաատ էին սիրում,ես էլ առիթից օգտվում էի :LOL:  
Միշտ սաղ համերգներին գլխավոր դերը իմն էր,ես էլ ինչ ուզում,անում էի :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

ճիշտն ասած սկզբում լավ չեմ հիշում   :Think:  : Մի որոշ ժամանակ լաց էի լինում ու մամայիս ուզում   :Yerexa:        բայց հետո չգիտեմ թե որ բարի մոծակն ինձ կծեց  :This:   ու սկսեցի հավեսով  գնալ    :Pioneer:  : Տանել չէի կարողանում նախաճաշը   :Bad:  , անհամբեր սպասում էի հանդեսներին   :Russian:  , միշտ մենակատար էի լինում պարերի ժամանակ   : :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

> ո Տանել չէի կարողանում նախաճաշը   , անհամբեր սպասում էի հանդեսներին   , միշտ մենակատար էի լինում պարերի ժամանակ   :


Ես էլ :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

Չեի սիրում մանկապարտեզը.ո՜չ ճաշերն էի տանել կարողանում(անհամ էին),ո՜չ էլ հանդեսները,որովհետև անկապ էին.Ընդհանրապես անհետաքրքիր մակապարտեզ էր.Մինչև հիմա զզվանքով եմ հիշում :Bad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Չեի սիրում մանկապարտեզը.ո՜չ ճաշերն էի տանել կարողանում(անհամ էին),ո՜չ էլ հանդեսները,որովհետև անկապ էին.Ընդհանրապես անհետաքրքիր մակապարտեզ էր.Մինչև հիմա զզվանքով եմ հիշում


Oulaaaaaaaaaa    :Shok:  ,  ուրեմն ուրախ ես, որ մեծացել ես: Նույնիսկ չեմ համարձակվում հարցնեմ   :Nea:   կցանկանա՞յիր արդյոք լինեիր այդ տարիքում:    :Tomato:

----------


## Armeno

Ավելի լավա մի հարցրու.Այդ տարիները հիշելիս մարմնովս սարսուռ է անցնում.

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ավելի լավա մի հարցրու.Այդ տարիները հիշելիս մարմնովս սարսուռ է անցնում.


 :Yerexa:  
Բայց երբեք չէի պատկերացնի, որ այս ձև ես տրամադրված  :Shok:

----------


## Armeno

Մեր մակապարտեզից գրեթե բոլորն էլ չեն ուզում հիշել այդ տարիները.Այդ ժամանակ Հայաստանը ծանր վիճակում էր գտնվում ,և նույնիսկ նորմալ ջեռուցում չկար.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես երկու մանկապարտեզ եմ գնացել: Մեկը հայկական էր ու հեռու, լավ չեմ հիշում էդ մեկը: Մենակ էն եմ հիշում, որ Հովոն (եղբայրս) իր ճաշը վերջացնելուց հետո անցնում էր կողքիններին: Հետո տեղափոխվեցինք մեր տան մոտի մանկապարտեզը, որը ռուսական էր: Ճիշտ է՝ հեղափոխեցինք այն (ի տարբերություն մյուս խմբերի, իմ ու եղբորս խմբում հայկական այբուբենն էին սովորեցնում, դաստիարակները ձգտում էին հայերեն խոսել), բայց թերթերում հետևյալ վերնագրով հոդվածներ էին հայտնվում. «Ռաֆայել Իշխանյանի թոռները ռուսական մանկապարտեզ են հաճախում»: Ի՜նչ իմանային այն ժամանակ, որ այդ մանկապարտեզը պարզապես փրկություն էր մեզ համար, քանի որ ուտելու բան չունեինք, գոնե մանկապարտեզում սոված չէինք մնում:

Ես անհետաքրքիր երեխա եմ եղել, բայց մի երկու բան Հովոյից կպատմեմ:
Մի անգամ մի նկար էր նկարել: Դաստիարակը հարցրեց.
- Հովի՛կ ջան, Մասիսն ու Սի՞սն ես նկարել:
- Չէ՛, տատիկիս ծիծիկներն են,- պատասխանել է եղբայրս:
- Իսկ սա ի՞նչ է: Մի՞թե գետ չէ:
- Չէ՛, սա էլ վերմակն է, վերմակի տակից են երևում:

Մի անգամ էլ Հովոն սապոգները դրել էր վառարանի մոտ, որ չորանան: Խոհարարուհին էլ տեսել է, որ հին ու քրքրված սապոգներ են, մտածել է վառելու համար են, գցել է վառարանը: Երբ իմացել է, որ դրանք տեր են ունեցել, և դա Հովոն է (Հովոյին շատ էր սիրում), իր սեփական հսկայական սապոգներն է տվել, որ հագնի:  :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ես երկու մանկապարտեզ եմ գնացել: Մեկը հայկական էր ու հեռու, լավ չեմ հիշում էդ մեկը: Մենակ էն եմ հիշում, որ Հովոն (եղբայրս) իր ճաշը վերջացնելուց հետո անցնում էր կողքիններին: Հետո տեղափոխվեցինք մեր տան մոտի մանկապարտեզը, որը ռուսական էր: Ճիշտ է՝ հեղափոխեցինք այն (ի տարբերություն մյուս խմբերի, իմ ու եղբորս խմբում հայկական այբուբենն էին սովորեցնում, դաստիարակները ձգտում էին հայերեն խոսել), բայց թերթերում հետևյալ վերնագրով հոդվածներ էին հայտնվում. «Ռաֆայել Իշխանյանի թոռները ռուսական մանկապարտեզ են հաճախում»: Ի՜նչ իմանային այն ժամանակ, որ այդ մանկապարտեզը պարզապես փրկություն էր մեզ համար, քանի որ ուտելու բան չունեինք, գոնե մանկապարտեզում սոված չէինք մնում:
> 
> Ես անհետաքրքիր երեխա եմ եղել, բայց մի երկու բան Հովոյից կպատմեմ:
> Մի անգամ մի նկար էր նկարել: Դաստիարակը հարցրեց.
> - Հովի՛կ ջան, Մասիսն ու Սի՞սն ես նկարել:
> - Չէ՛, տատիկիս ծիծիկներն են,- պատասխանել է եղբայրս:
> - Իսկ սա ի՞նչ է: Մի՞թե գետ չէ:
> - Չէ՛, սա էլ վերմակն է, վերմակի տակից են երևում:
> 
> Մի անգամ էլ Հովոն սապոգները դրել էր վառարանի մոտ, որ չորանան: Խոհարարուհին էլ տեսել է, որ հին ու քրքրված սապոգներ են, մտածել է վառելու համար են, գցել է վառարանը: Երբ իմացել է, որ դրանք տեր են ունեցել, և դա Հովոն է (Հովոյին շատ էր սիրում), իր սեփական հսկայական սապոգներն է տվել, որ հագնի:


  :LOL:   :Acute: Շատ ծիծաղելի էր    :Lol2: 
 :Lol2:  Հետաքրքիր պատմություն էր   :Lol2:

----------


## John

Նախ՝ շնորհակալ եմ Անահիտ ջան էս լավ թեման բացելու համար… Այնքա՜ն բան ունեմ գրելու էս թեմայի շուրջ… բայց դժվար կլինի ամբողջը միանգամից գրելը, իսկ հետո դժվար թե հավես ունենամ գրելու…
Երբ ինձ տարան մանկապարտեզ՝ չորս տարեկան էի…առաջին օրերին դժկամությամբ էի գնում, իսկ հետո քիչ-քիչ ընտելացա, բայց որ ասեմ սիրում էի՝ սուտ կլինի… Ամենաչսիրածս բանը մանկապարտեզում՝ դա քնելն էր… դժվար թե երբևէ մանկապարտեզում քնած լինեմ…
Ամանօրյա հանդեսների ժամանակ միշտ արջի դեր եմ խաղացել… որպես ամենաբարձրահասակ՝ բոլոր հանդեսների ժամանակ ես առաջինն էի բեմ բարձրանում, իսկ իմ հետևից նոր մյուսները… հանդեսներից մեկի ժամանակ էլ պետք է բեմ դուրս գայինք այն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն երկրորդ անգամ դաշնակահարուհին նվագում էր ինչ-որ երգի կրկներգը. իսկ ես բեմ դուրս եկա առաջին կրկներգի ժամանակ ու ՄԻԱՅՆԱԿ մեկ շրջան կատարեցի տոնածառի շուրջը… դահլիճում հռհռոցներ լսվեցին ու ես լաց եղա… ինչքան մեղք էի այդ ժամանակ :Sad:  … բայց իմ մեջ ուժ գտա ու մասնակցեցի հանդեսին :Smile:  … Մանկապարտեզում եմ բացահայտել Ձմեռ պապի չլինելու փաստը… հինգ տարեկան էի… Ամանօրյա հանդեսի ժամանակ Ձմեռ պապի դեմքը ծանոթ թվաց… Իսկ երբ Ձմեռ պապը միայն ինձ անունով դիմեց , կասկածներս ավելի խորացան… Իսկ երբ հանդեսից հետո տեսա, որ Ձմեռ պապի շորերը կախված են մեր հանդերձարանում՝ առավել ևս համոզվեցի, որ այդ ամենը կեղծիք է :Smile:  … հետագայում պարզվեց, որ «Ձմեռ պապը» մորաքրոջս տղայի ընկերն է, որին ես ահագին լավ էի ճանաչում :LOL:  … Հիշում եմ, որ հերթով մանկապարտեզ էի տանում կինդեր սյուրպրիզից դուրս եկած ավտոներս (մոտ քառասուն հատ ունեի) ու քնելու ժամին դրանցով ավտո-ավտո էի խաղում կողքիս մահճակալին պառկած տղայի հետ… մի բան էլ հիշեցի… մի օր ԼՈՔՇ պառկած էի (դաստիարակչուհին ավտոներս վերցրել էր) մեկ էլ էդ կողքիս տղեն հարցրեց. «Հովսե՛փ, գիտե՞ս «սուկին սին» ինչա նշանակում»: Չնայած էդ արտահայտությունը առաջին անգամ էի լսում, բայց հո չէի՞ ասելու, որ  չգիտեմ… «Հա՛, գիտե՛մ, բայց քեզ չեմ ասի»,-պատասխանեցի ես: «Սու՛տ ես ասում՝ չգիտես»… «Գիտե՛մ»… «Դե ասա՝ ինչա՞»… «Չե՛մ ասի»… «Ուրեմն չգիտես»… «Ասե՞մ»… «Ասա՛» (էդ ընթացքում հիշեցի, որ «սինը» տղենա, բա «սուկինը» ինչա՞… X-ի տղա… ի՞նչ կարա X-ը լինի… :Think:   արա՜… ոնց մտքովս չէր անցել… :Shok:  ) «Բոզի տղա»… «Ճիշտա»… 
կներեք ցենզուրայի սահմաններից դուրս գալու համար :Blush:  … պարզապես էս բաները ես ասել եմ 5-6 տարեկանում, իսկ էդ տարիքում իմ խորին համոզմամբ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ասվում ու էդ տարիքում արտահայտած մտքերի համար ցենզուրայի սահմանները անսահման են… հուսով եմ ըմբռնումով կմոտենաք… :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավելի լավա մի հարցրու.Այդ տարիները հիշելիս մարմնովս սարսուռ է անցնում.





> Չեի սիրում մանկապարտեզը.ո՜չ ճաշերն էի տանել կարողանում(անհամ էին),ո՜չ էլ հանդեսները,որովհետև անկապ էին.Ընդհանրապես անհետաքրքիր մակապարտեզ էր.Մինչև հիմա զզվանքով եմ հիշում


Վերջապես, մանկապարտեզից զզվող էլի մարդիկ հայտնվեցին։  :LOL:  Թե չէ ես արդեն հույսս կտրում էի...  :Blush:  Կարդում էի ձեր մանկապարտեզային երջանիկ հուշերը ու ձեռքս չէր գնում ստեղծված ուրախ-զվարթ մթնոլորտը պղտորել իմ դժոխային մանկապարտեզային հուշերով...  :Xeloq:  

Մանկապարտեզում անցկացրածս տարիները թերևս չնչին չափազանցությամբ կարելի է համեմատել Օլիվեր Թվիստի մանկության հետ կամ էլ, ասենք՝ Pink Floyd-ի "The Wall" ալբոմի հանրահայտ "Another Brick In The Wall" երգում նկարագրված իրավիճակի հետ...  :Cray:   այն տարբերությամբ, որ նշածս երգում խոսքը դպրոցի մասին էր, ոչ թե մանկապարտեզի... 

*Ուշադրություն*. սրտից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չկարդալ։

Մանկապարտեզում անցկացրածս տարիները համարում եմ կյանքիս ամենադժոխային ու ամենազզվելի շրջանը։  Մանկապարտեզն ինձ համար մի տեղ էր, որտեղ անմեղ ու փխրուն մանկական հոգիներ էին դաժանորեն խեղվում... Այնտեղ ինձ նմանները պարզապես տեղ չունեին... Երես առած ու անհոգ երեխաներն անխնա շահագործում էին ազնվությունս ու ներողամտությունս, մշտապես խաբում էին ու նեղացնում...  :Not I:  Իսկ անսիրտ ու բոբո դաստիարակներն իմ մեջ բացի շշմածությունից ու դանդաղաշարժությունից, ուրիշ ոչինչ չէին տեսնում։ Ընդհանրապես երեխաներին մարդու պես չէին վերաբերվում։ Ուղղակի երեխաների մեծ մասի վրա դա առանձնապես չէր ազդում, բայց ինձ վրա անտանելի խոր ու ցավոտ ազդեցություն էր թողնում... Դաստիարակներն ամեն մի փոքրիկ զանցանքի համար գոռգոռում էին իրենց զզվելի ագռավային ու ճղճղան ձայներով,  :Angry2:  ծեծում էին  :Diablo: , հաճախ փայտով... Այնտեղ լիքը բաներ, որ, թվում է, թե երեխաների համար բնական պիտի լինեին, չէր կարելի։  :Nono:  Հիշում եմ, սենյակի անկյունում մի գորգ կար, վրան լիքը հավես խաղալիքներ  :Baby:  բայց ոչ էդ գորգի վրա ոտք դնել, ոչ էլ դրա վրա եղած խաղալիքներին ձեռք տալ չէր կարելի։  :Nono:  Պահարաններում ինչ-որ քրջոտ խաղալիքներ կային, որոնցով խաղում էինք, բայց դե դրանցից արդեն զզվել էինք... Իսկ էն լավերով խաղալ թույլ չէին տալիս։  :Not I: 

Երբ ուտելու ժամն էր գալիս, դաստիարակը կարծես մեքենայացված արտասանում էր՝ բարի՜ ախորժա՜կ, իսկ մենք իբր միաձայն, բայց լավ էլ բազմաձայն արտաբերում էին՝ շնո՜րհա՜կա՜լու՜թյու՜ն, և դրանից հետո միայն կարող էինք ձեռքներս տանել սեղանի կենտրոնում դրված հացին, և «վա՛յ նրան» («սիրելի» դաստիարակիս «ֆիրմա» բառերն էին  :Bad: , որոնք մինչև հիմա ուղղակիորեն ասոցիացվում են ատելի մանկապարտեզի հետ) ով կհանդգներ նրա բարեմաղթանքից առաջ ձեռքը մոտեցնել հացին... 

Ես զզվում էի մանկապարտեզում տրվող համարյա բոլոր ճաշերից...  :Bad:  (մինչև հիմա էլ եթե հանկարծ էդ ճաշերի հոտը հիշեցնող հոտ եմ առնում որևէ ճաշից, սրտխառնոցից մեռնում եմ) Բայց մեզ ստիպում էին զոռով ուտել դրանք... Մի անգամ էլ իբր, փորձելով արագացնել իմ ուտելու գործընթացը (վաղուց սառած «մաննի կաշա» էի ուտում զզվելով), դայակը որոշեց անձամբ իրականացնել այդ բարդ գործը և սկսեց շիլան արագ-արագ լցնել բերանս. ես չէի հասցնում կուլ տալ, իսկ նա առանց նայելու հավեսով լցնում ու լցնում էր... մեկ էլ էդ ամբողջ լցրածը դուրս թափվեց... դայակիս շորերին, որի համար, ես, իհարկե, պատժվեցի... 

Իսկ երբ երեխաներից որևէ մեկի ծնունդն էր լինում, և տորթ էին բերում՝ սիրուն վարդերով, ախորժելի  :Nyam: , մեր «սիրելի» դաստիարակները մեզ՝ երեխաներիս, այդ մեծ տորթից ողորմելի բաժին հատկացնելով, մնացած մեծ մասը պահում էին իրենց մոտ, որպեսզի երբ մենք քնենք, իրենք խժռեն մեզնից թալանված ավարը։ Ոնց էլ բկներին չէր կանգնում...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց ամենաշատը ես զզվում էի քնելու ժամերից...  :Wacko:  Սա բազմաթիվ պարտադրանքների շարանի մի օղակն էր, թերևս ամենատանջալիցը, որովհետև երբեք չէի կարողանում քնել, որ գոնե մեկ-երկու ժամով չզգայի, թե որտեղ եմ գտնվում... Ցերեկային անքնությունն ինձ համար մի անասելի պատիժ էր, որովհետև մեր Մանկապարտեզ կոչված դժոխքում նույնիսկ չքնելն էր արգելված։  :Nono:  Ի՜նչ ջանքեր էի գործադրում, որ գոնե մի քիչ քնեի, բայց ապարդյուն... Նման երջանկություն ինձ, ցավոք, տրված չէր...  :Sad:  Ո՜նց էի նախանձում այն երեխաներին, որոնք պառկելուն պես քնում էին ու հետո մի կերպ էին զարթնում... Բայց մի կողմից էլ բախտս բերել էր (դե, գոնե մի բանում պիտի բերե՞ր թե չէ), որ անմիջապես կողքիս քնող աղջիկն էլ էր իմ օրին. ինքն էլ էր ցերեկային անքնությամբ տառապում, և մենք միասին վերմակի տակ թաքուն տուն-տունիկ էինք խաղում  :Tongue:  Տնից հետներս մանր-մունր զիզի-բիզիներ էինք բերում ու քնելու ժամերին զբաղվում էինք։ Վերմակն էլ քաշում էինք գլխներիս, որ դաստիարակները չտեսնեն։  :LOL:  Հիշում եմ, հենց մոտեցող դաստիարակի ձայն էինք լսում, միանգամից ստից մեզ քնածի տեղ էինք դնում.  :Lazy:  էդ կերպարանափոխմանն արդեն լավ վարժվել էինք, շատ հմտորեն մի վայրկյանում «քնում էինք»։ Իսկ երբ հեռանում էին, նույն արագությամբ «զարթնում էինք» ու շարունակում մեր ընդվերմակյա կյանքը։ : Էդ կողքս քնող աղջիկը պարի էր գնում, ու պարի օրերին՝ շաբաթը երկու անգամ, ինքը մեզ հետ չէր պառկում քնելու, որովհետև քնելու ժամերին էր ընկնում պարը, ու իրեն գալիս-տանում էին։ Բոլորս ահավոր նախանձում էինք նրան այդ օրերին... 

Մեկ էլ արդեն ուշ ժամերին անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե երբ են գալու ինձ էլ տանեն էդ դժոխքից... 

Բա, այ տենց տխուր բաներ...  :Sad:  

Լավ, էսքանը դեռ մարսեք, հետո էլի «հաճելի» դրվագներ կներկայացնեմ։  :Tongue:

----------


## Armeno

Մեր քնի ժամին. «Բարեհոգի» դաստիրակները մտնում էին սենյակ.Բարձր ձայներով արթնացնում բոլորին(չնայած ես երբեք չեմ քնել):ես ձևացնում էի թե քնած եմ.իսկ ով որ չէր կարողանում դա անել.փայտ,երկաթ,մահճակալ տալիս էին այդ երեխայի գլխին. էրեխան էլ սկսում էր լացել.Իսկ նրանք. ծնողների մոտ«Վա՜յ ազիզ ջան քեզ ով ա բան ասել>>.Այդ 2 թե 3 ժամը մի ձև անցկացնում էինք,այնուհետև գալիս էր <<աղբ>> ուտելու ժամը.Ջ(ես մի քանի անգամ հետ եմ տվել Դաստիրակի վրա).Այնուհետև մի հատ սեղանի տակ էին մտցնում,որ խաղանք. ու երբ ծնողներս գալիս էին ինց հանելու այդ դժոխքից. ես կարծում էի թե Գնում եմ դեպի պայծառ ապագան.Սակայն հաջորդ օրը էլի նույն պատմությունն էր կրկնվում

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հետաքրքիր է, որ 6 տարի մանկապարտեզ եմ հաճախել, բայց ոչինչ չեմ հիշում քնի ժամերից, իսկ մանկապարտեզի ուտեստներից շատ էի սիրում կաթնովը, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի, որովհետև հիմա դրա հոտն անգամ անտանելի է :Bad:

----------


## Armeno

Կարելի է :Wink:   իմ և ՈՒլուանայի պատմածի վրա կինո նկարել :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարելի է  իմ և ՈՒլուանայի պատմածի վրա կինո նկարել


Աչքիս Ալան Փարքերը "The Wall" ֆիլմի"Another Brick In The Wall"-ի մասը գրելուց առաջ մեզ մանկապարտեզում թաքուն հետևել է։  :LOL: 

Armeno, մենք կարո՞ղ է նույն մանկապարտեզն ենք հաճախել։  :LOL:  Բայց ախր իմը շատ վաղուց էր, դժվար...  :Think:  Բայց հենց նոր որ հասցեդ նայեցի, մտածեցի, որ չի բացառվում...  :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

Վայ, Հովոյի մասին էլի նոր բան իմացա :LOL:  :
Բոլորիդ պատմություններն էլ կարդացի, շատ զվարճալի էին :Wink:  , իսկ հիմա ես պատմեմ :Tongue:  :

Ուրեմն մանկապարտեզ հաճախել եմ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ու բնականաբար ռուսական մանկապարտեզ էր: Ես էլ, ինչպես ոմանք, առաջին անգամ մանկապարտեզում եմ սիրահարվել մի վրացի տղայի, որի անունը Նուկրի ա: Ահա այս նկարում նա ներքևի շարքի ձախից երկրորդ, սևուկ, համեստ տղան ա, իսկ ես վերևի շարքի աջից երկրորդը՝ սոխակով  :Lol2:  .


Մանկապարտեզում ամենաչսիրածս բանը քնելն էր: Երբ գալիս էր քնելու ժամը՝ իրար կողքի մահճակալներին պարկածներս լոքշից սկսում էինք քթի միջի պարունակությունը հանել և մրցում էինք, թե ով ավելի շատ կհանի ու կուտի :Bad:   :LOL:  : Հիշում եմ, որ էն ժամանակ էդ ամենը մեծ հաճույքով էի անում :LOL:  : 

Որպեսզի քնելու ժամին չքնեմ, այլ խաղամ, մի քանի անգամ ֆռռցրել եմ դայակներիս՝ ասելով, թե իմ հետևից պիտի գան, ու այդպես ամբողջ քնի ժամը խաղացել եմ, բայց հետևիցս եկող չի եղել :LOL:  , ու երբ դայակներս հասկացել էին աֆերիստությունս՝ էլ չէին հավատում :LOL:  , բայց մի անգամ իրոք պիտի գային հետևիցս, ասացի՝ չհավատացին, պառկեցի մեկ էլ հորաքույրս եկավ, դայակներս խառնվել էին իրար :LOL:  :

Չեմ հիշում՝ պատմե՞լ եմ սա, թե չէ, բայց  «Զվարճալի պատմություններ» թեմայում չգտա: Ուրեմն մի անգամ մանկապարտեզում մի տղա եկավ ու խփեց ինձ: Նույն օրը լացելով գնացի քեռուս պատմեցի, քեռիս էլ ասեց, որ հաջորդ անգամ ես էլ ի պատասխան խփեմ: Դե ես՝ չսպասելով հաջորդ անգամին, մյուս օրը գնացի, մի մեծ փայտ վերցրեցի ու շրմփցրի էդ տղու գլխին :LOL:  : Դե հետո ծնող կանչեցին, էդ տղու հերը քեռուս հետ կռիվ էր անում, բայց էդ դեպքից հետո ինձ լավ հարգում էին երեխեքը :Hands Up:  :

Մի օր էլ դայակներից մեկն եկավ ու ասաց. «Երեխաներ, ես գնում եմ լավ տեղ, ո՞վ ա գալիս ինձ հետ»: Ես վազեցի դեպի դայակն ու հետաքրքրվեցի, թե այդ ու՞ր ա գնում, բայց ինքն ասաց, որ չի ասի, դա գաղտնիք ա, ու եթե հիմա իր հետ չգնամ՝ հետո էլ չեմ կարող գնալ: Դե ես էլ շատ հետաքրքրասեր երեխա էի, վեր կացա հետը գնացի: Գնացինք երկար միջանցքով, մեկ էլ մտանք բուժկետ, որտեղ մի կին էր կանգնած շպրիցով :Shok:  : Հենց տեսա՝ փորձեցի փախչել, բայց բռնեցին :Sad:   , տուտուզիկս բացեցին ու սրսկեցին  :Cry:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նար, բայց քթի պարունակությունն ըմբոշխնելու պահերը սպանեցին։  :Lol2: 



> Մի օր էլ դայակներից մեկն եկավ ու ասաց. «Երեխաներ, ես գնում եմ լավ տեղ, ո՞վ ա գալիս ինձ հետ»: Ես վազեցի դեպի դայակն ու հետաքրքրվեցի, թե այդ ու՞ր ա գնում, բայց ինքն ասաց, որ չի ասի, դա գաղտնիք ա, ու եթե հիմա իր հետ չգնամ՝ հետո էլ չեմ կարող գնալ: Դե ես էլ շատ հետաքրքրասեր երեխա էի, վեր կացա հետը գնացի: Գնացինք երկար միջանցքով, մեկ էլ մտանք բուժկետ, որտեղ մի կին էր կանգնած շպրիցով : Հենց տեսա՝ փորձեցի փախչել, բայց բռնեցին  , տուտուզիկս բացեցին ու սրսկեցին  :


Յա՜խք։ Ես էլ մեր մանկապարտեզի բուժքրոջ հիշեցի...  :Bad:  Ո՜նց էի զզվում դրանից։ Մինչև հիմա էլ էդ կնոջը որ դրսում տեսնում եմ (մինչև վերջին տարիները մեկ-մեկ տեսնում էի, հիմա ինչ-որ կորել ա...) նենց հակակրանք եմ զգում, էլ ասելու չի, մանկությանս ամենազզվելի հուշերից մեկն էր էդ կինը։ 
Չնայած ծնողնես զգուշացրել էին, որ ինձ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանի դեմ չսրսկեն, բայց մի երկու անգամ ծնողներիցս թաքուն զոռով սրսկել են...  :Cray:  Հետո պապաս եկել էր, կռվել էր հետները... բայց դե էդ հաշիվներից ես էն ժամանակ էլ կարգին տեղյակ չէի, էնպես որ հիմա առավել ևս չգիտեմ... 

Հետաքրքիրն էն էր, որ տարիներ հետո, երբ ես նախադպրոցական երեխաների քոլեջ-նախակրթարանում դաս էի տալիս, երեխաներից մեկի մայրը մի օր ինձ մոտեցավ և ուրախ-ուրախ հայտնեց, որ իր աղջիկը մեր մանկապարտեզի բուժքրոջ թոռնուհին է,  :Shok:  ասեց՝ հիշում եք, չէ՞, իրեն։ Դե, ես էլ չասեցի, թե ինչքա՜ն լավ եմ հիշում ու ոնց եմ հիշում։  :Bad:   Էդ թոռնիկն էլ նենց էլ լավ երեխա էր,  :Love:   ափսոս դրա թոռնիկն էր։  :Beee: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Նար, ինչ լավն ես,  :Love:   սոխուկդ էլ ա լավը։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  

Բայց սիրեցյալդ էնքան էլ հետաքրքիր դեմք չի երևում։  :LOL:  Ես քո տեղը լինեի, ուրիշին կսիրահարվեի։  :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

Իմ սիրեցյալը շատ էլ լավն էր, ի տարբերություն էն մնացածների  :Tongue:  : Դու ուղղակի իրանց չես ճանաչում, թե չէ տենց չէիր ասի  :LOL:  :

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց սիրեցյալդ էնքան էլ հետաքրքիր դեմք չի երևում։  Ես քո տեղը լինեի, ուրիշին կսիրահարվեի։


Չէ, ինչի՞, լավ էլ ռոմանտիկ մանչուկա երևում  :Jpit:

----------


## Armeno

> Armeno, մենք կարո՞ղ է նույն մանկապարտեզն ենք հաճախել։  Բայց ախր իմը շատ վաղուց էր, դժվար...  Բայց հենց նոր որ հասցեդ նայեցի, մտածեցի, որ չի բացառվում...


Չե ուլուանա ջան 100 դոլար նույն մակապարտեզից չենք եղել.Մեր մանկապարտեզը 1990-1992 թվականներին ա կառուցվել.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ինչի՞, լավ էլ ռոմանտիկ մանչուկա երևում


Իրոք
Նկարի մեջ ամենահետաքրքիր դեմքն է: Նար ջան, իսկ դու հեչ չես փոխվել  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

Ժողովուրդ ինչ դաժան մանկապարտեզային տարիներ եք ունեցել :Sad:  
Նարե ջան քո պատմածները, հատկապես զբաղմունքը քնելու ժամին, ցնցող էր :LOL:   :LOL:  Նկարի մեջ շատ լավիկն ես, առաջին սերդ՝ նույնպես :Wink:  
Փաստորեն ես կարող եմ գրանցվել Գինեսի ռեկորդների գրքում՝ որպես մանկապարտեզը շատ սիրող, շատ մեծ հաճույքով մանկապարտեզ գնացող ու այսօրվա դրությամբ ոչչ մի վատ հուշ չունեցող մարդ :Hands Up:  Իդեպ, ես սրսկելուց չէի էլ խուսափում, միշտ առաջինն էի մտնում բուժքրոջ սենյակ :Tongue:

----------


## Ծով

Երեք մանկապարտեզ եմ փոխել… :LOL:  
Երեքում էլ /_հավեսով_/ կերել եմ/ճաշերի սոխերը բնականաբար հանել եմ/ ու քնել եմ…
Խաղի ժամերն ինձ հաճելի էին, որովհետև  ծնված օրվանից  երեխա շատ եմ սիրել :LOL:   :Love:  
Մի անգամ  էրեխեքից մեկի մաման ուշանում էր,ինքն էլ  լացում էր…ես էլ երազում էի, որ մի օր էլ մաման ինձ մոռանա մանկապարտեզում տեսնեմ կլացեմ, թե չէ…
Ասեմ…դժվար չէր, քանի որ ախպորս հետ մանկապարտեզի նույն ֆռոնտում էինք ծառայում…
Դայակի աղջկան/օգնական էր իբր/ չէի սիրում ու հենց մոտենում էր մահճակալիս, որ ստուգի քնած եմ, թե չէ, աչքերս փակ օթոցը քաշում էի գլխիս, իբր քնած ժամանակ էլ են էրեխեքը իրան արհամարհում… :Bad:  
Մի անգամ եկան մանկապարտեզում մեզ նկարելու… աթոռից բարձրանալիս շրջազգեստիս հետևի մասն ամբողջովին մեխից պատռվեց…
Երբ նկարվում էինք, որպեսզի ես ձեռքս հետև չտանեմ, ախպերս հետևի փեշս վերև բարձրացրած կանգնել էր ու ցույց էր տալիս, իբր իր քույրիկին գրկել ա :LOL:  
Հետո աթոռին կպած մնացի, մինչև եկան տարան…
Ոչ մի ընկերոջ չեմ հիշում…բացարձակ…մենակ լավ եմ սովորել օգնական հացի դասը… :Smile:  
Մանկապարտեզային տարիքից շատ բան եմ հիշում, բայց հենց մանկապարտեզից ցավոք ոչ…
Մանկապարտիզաններ ջաաաաաաաաաաան :Kiss:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Երեք մանկապարտեզ եմ փոխել… 
> Երեքում էլ /_հավեսով_/ կերել եմ/ճաշերի սոխերը բնականաբար հանել եմ/ ու քնել եմ…



 :Bad:     մինչև հիմա տանեմ չեմ կարողանում  :Bad:

----------


## Goga

> Մնացածը կգրի Goga-ն, որովհետև նույն մանկապարտեզն ենք գնացել, մի խումբ ցածր է եղել ինքը ու ամբողջ երկու թե երեք տարի հոգիս կերել է


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Վա՜յ, հիշեցի իմ կյանքի ամենատհաճ պահերը, երբ պետք է արթնանայի ու գնայի մանկապարտեզ:Տանել չեմ կարողացել այդ մանկապարտեզը :Bad:  
Selene-ին հանգիստ չէի տալիս, ինքը մի խումբ բարձր էր, երբ դուրս էինք գալիս բակ խաղալու, ես ամեն գնով գտնում էի քուրիկիս, լացում, որ ինքն էլ չգնա խաղալու ու ինձ հետ մնա, խեղճ քույրս էլ իմ պատճառով չէր կարողանում խաղալ իր ընկերների հետ :LOL:  
Ամենաշատը չէի սիրում այնտեղ քնել ու միշտ խաբում էի, որ ինձ շուտ են գալու տանեն, պիտի ես չքնեմ :Tongue:  Շատ ծանր տարա, երբ քույրս դպրոց գնաց, իսկ ես դեռ մանկապարտեզում էի :Cray:  
Հիշում եմ, հերթական անգամ բակ իջնելիս, ես փախչեցի ցանկապատի վրայով, ինձ այդպես խելոք չտեսնեք, գիտեք ինչքան ճարպիկ ու չարաճճի եմ եղել :LOL:  
Անգամ ավարտական հանդեսին չմնացի ուրախանուլու երեխաների հետ, լացեցի ու մայրիկիս հետ տուն եկա :Smile:

----------


## John

Հինգ  տարեկանում սիրում էի մի աղջկա… անունը՝ Լերկա (Валерия)… մայրիկիս ընկերուհու աղջիկն էր…մի քանի ամիս էլ մանկապարտեզի նույն խումբն ենք հաճախել բնականաբար էդ տարիքում դժվար էր զգացմունքներս թաքցնելը ու մայրս ամեն ինչ հասկացել էր… հաճախ էին ակնարկում, որ ես Լերկային եմ սիրում… մի օր էլ ասեցի.«Հեչ չեմ սիրե, օր դուք կըսեք «Լերկան սիրածդ է»: Լերկան լավ աղջիկ է, բայց ինքը իմ սիրածս չէ՝ ընկերս է… Հանդեսներից մեկի ժամանակ պետք է պարեի ոմն Գայանեի հետ, բայց հետո այնպես դասավորվեց, որ Լերկայի հետ պարեցի… այն հարցին, թե ինչու՞ չէի ուզում Գայանեի հետ պարել՝ պատասխանեցի. «Գայանեն լավը չէ, համ էլ ինչխոր տղա էղնի՝ սաղ օրը կռիվ կենե, ձեռներն էլ իմիցս հաստ են՝ պարելու համար հարմար չէ»… Ինձ ու Լերկային մանկապարտեզից տուն տանելու համար կա՛մ իմ մայրն էր գալիս, կա՛մ նրանը… մի անգամ երկուսն էլ չեկան մեր հետևից ու մոտ մեկ ժամ ես ու ՆԱ գրատախտակին անկապ բաներ էինք նկարում, բայց երկուսս էլ մյուսի նկարածի մասին լավ կարծիք էինք հայտնում…
Վերջերս տեսա Լերկային… այնքա՜ն գեղեցիկ էր դարձել…

----------


## Վազգեն

Այնքա՜ն վաղուց էր, որ շատ բաներ մոռացվել են արդեն։ Բայց կգրեմ այն, ինչ հիշում եմ, թե չէ մի քանի տարի հետո դա էլ կմոռանամ։ :LOL:  

Մանկապարտեզ հաճույքով չէի գնում, որովհետև ալարում էի առավոտ շուտ վեր կենալ, տնից դուրս գալու շորերս հագնել... Երբ որևէ բան պարտադրված էի անել, շա՜տ ալարկոտ էի դառնում։

Հետո այն եմ հիշում, որ մեր մանկապարտեզի տղաներն ու աղջիկները իրար հետ չէին շփվում, չէին խաղում։ Մենք տղաներով մեր խաղերն էինք խաղում, աղջիկները՝ իրանցը։

Ես մի քանի հոգու հետ էի ընկերացել, իրարից անբաժան էինք, այնպես որ ժամանակը լավ էր անցնում։  :Smile:  Նույնիսկ երկու հոգու անուններն եմ հիշում՝ Լևոն ու Ռուսլան։

Ճաշարանի հոտից միշտ զզվել եմ։ :Bad:   Բայց մաննի կաշա շատ էի սիրում, ու այն հաճախ էին տալիս, այնպես որ դժգոհ չէի։  :Smile:  Բայց սուպերից զզվում էի։ :Bad:  

Ուրեմն մի անգամ մանկապարտեզում մի համերգ էինք նայում։ Սենյակում կլոր սեղաններ կային, այդ սեղանների շուրջ նստած էին նայում։ Իմ դիրքը լավը չէր, գլուխս 90 աստիճանով պտտացրել էի դեպի ձախ կողմ։ Աթոռիս դիրքն էլ ամաչում էի փոխել։ Վրաս կխոսեին։ Մինչև համերգի վերջը այդ դիրքով մնացի։ Հետո երբ համերգը վերջացավ, փորձում էի գլուխս ուղղել, բայց չէր ստացվում։  :Sad:   :LOL:  Գլուխս լռվել էր այդ վիճակում։ Վերջը մի բարձր դասարանցի տղա (ինքը դաստիարակներից մեկի տղան էր) ինձ մոտեցավ, գլուխս բռնեց ու թափով պտտացրեց, վիզս մի հատ ուժեղ ճտտաց ու գլուխս դզվեց։  :LOL:

----------


## Mari

Վայ  ոնց  էի  զզվում  մանկապարտեզից: Հիմա  որ  կարդում  եմ  համակենտրոնացման  ճամբարների  մասին, ինձ  թվում  է,  մեր  մանկապարտեզն է  նկարագրված: Ճաշ  չուտողին  սպասվում  էր  ճաշի  պարունակությամբ  «գլուխլվայի  արարողություն»:  :LOL:  Դե  ճաշերն  էլ  ուտել  չէր  լինում: Մաննի  կաշան /ամենօրյա/  մինչև  հիմա  տանել  չեմ  կարողանում: Էն  ժամանակ  էլ  չէի  ուտում, հետևանքները... արդեն  գրեցի: Բա  ստիպողաբար  քնացնելը: Չէի  քնում, հենց  լսում  էի  մեր  ռուս  ու  չաղ  դաստիարակչուհու  «Ես  եկա՜»,- ն  քնած  էի  ձևանում: Թե  չէ, վայ  նրան  ով  որ  քնած  չլիներ...  ավելը  ձեռն  էին  տալիս  ու  դե  ազիզ  ջան՝ մաքրի: Մի  խոսքով՝   эксплуатация  детского  труда; Չնայած  մանկապարտեզյան  տարիներին  «փոքրիկ  ձեռքբերումներ»  էլ  եղան՝ ոջիլների  տեսքով:  :LOL:  2  բանի  համար  էի  մանկապարտեզ  գնում՝ մի  հատ  տղայի  էի  սիրահարված, մեկ  էլ  մեր  մանկապարտեզը  չգիտեմ  որտեղից  ջեմով  կոնֆետներ  էր  օգնություն  ստանում, այ  դրանց  համար:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի համակենտրոնացման ճամբար էլ ավելացա՞վ։  :LOL:  

Էդ մաննի կաշայից, փաստորեն, բոլորն էին զզվում, հա՞։  :Bad:  Իրոք զզվելի էին. հիշում եմ՝ անյուղ, անհամ, մեջն էլ լիքը չլուծված գնդեր...  յա՜խք...  :Bad:  

Ես մեկ էլ զզվում էի ձավարով ապուրից, կաթնովից ու մակարոնով փլավից (մակարոնները միշտ ահավոր վառած էին լինում  :Beee:  )։ Իսկ հարիսան զզվանքների զզվանքն էր ինձ համար   :Bad:  (խլինքի էի նմանեցնում  :LOL:  )։ Բա կիսելից ո՜նց էի զզվում, բայց լավ էր՝ էդ մեկը շատ չէին տալիս։ Մենակ կոտլետն էր համով ու բորշչը։  :Nyam:  

Քանի որ ես ահավոր դանդաղ էի ուտում, միշտ ամենավերջինն էի լինում։  :Blush:  Բոլորը պառկում էին քնելու, իսկ ես դեռ մզմզում էի առաջին ճաշի վրա... Երկրորդն էլ դեռ սպասում էր, էլի  :Sad:   Դաստիարակն էլ, որ արդեն ամաններն էր հավաքում, որ տանի առաջին հարկ՝ խոհանոց, իմ ամանները շուտ դատարկելու համար հաճախ բռնում էր իմ երկրորդ ճաշը՝ փլավը, որին դեռ չէի հասել, լցնում էր առաջինի մեջ, որն այդ պահին դեռ ուտում էի ...  :Wacko:  Դե արի ու դրանից հետո էդ ճաշը կեր...  :Cray:  առանց էդ էլ մի կերպ էի ուտում, իսկ երկու ճաշերի «ախորժելի» խառնուրդը, բնականաբար, առավելի ևս ուտելու բան չէր, նենց որ մի կողմից երևի սոված էի մնում, բայց համ էլ, այսպես ասած, ձեռի հետ ազատվում էի այդ երկու զզվելի ճաշերից։  :Hands Up:  Եվ վերջում ամանները միշտ ես էի տանում խոհանոց՝ որպես ուտելը վերջինն ավարտած մարդ... Իսկ դրանից հետո սկսվում էր հաջորդ տհաճությունը՝ անքնությունը...  :Sad:

----------


## Mesrop

մի քանի անգամ են ընդունել…
անընդհատ լացում էի, զոռով էին տանում…
վերջը մամաս տեսավ ճար չկա, աշխատանքից դուրս եկավ, որ էլ չուղարկի մանկապատրտեզ…  :Smile: 
զզվում էի ճաշերից, մթնոլորտից, հոտերից…
ուժս…

----------


## Firegirl777

Մանկապարտեզ սիրով եմ գնացել, բայց պատահել է որ փախել եմ, իհարկե գտել ու ետ են վերադարձրել, բայց ասեմ որ եսիմ ուր չէի գնացել, գնացել էի ուղիղ տուն, իսկ տանը մարդ չկար և այդ իսկ պատճառով ինձ հեշտությամբ գտան ու վերադարձրին դրանից հետո նեղացա իմ ընկերուհուց, որը մատնել էր իմ փախուստը...
Դաստիրակների կողմից եթե ոչ ամենա ապա շաատ սիրված երեխաներից էի, ինչո?ւ, որովհետև բոլոր երեխաներից միայն ես արդեն կարդալ գիտեի, հանդեսներին ամենաերկար ոտոնավորները իմն էին, ու նաև մի փոքր էլ գրում է և նաև արդեն ռուսերեն էլ էի հասկանում ու նույնիսկ կարդում, ինձնից երբեք չեն դժգոհել ընդհակառակը միշտ գովացել են, ու իմ մայրիկը երբեք չի կարմրել իմ պատճառով.......բաաաաաաաաա

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Վերջերս տեսա Լերկային… այնքա՜ն գեղեցիկ էր դարձել…


Չլինի սիրահարվել ես նորից  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դաստիրակների կողմից եթե ոչ ամենա ապա շաատ սիրված երեխաներից էի, ինչո?ւ, որովհետև բոլոր երեխաներից միայն ես արդեն կարդալ գիտեի, հանդեսներին ամենաերկար ոտոնավորները իմն էին, ու նաև մի փոքր էլ գրում է և նաև արդեն ռուսերեն էլ էի հասկանում ու նույնիսկ կարդում, ինձնից երբեք չեն դժգոհել ընդհակառակը միշտ գովացել են, ու իմ մայրիկը երբեք չի կարմրել իմ պատճառով.......բաաաաաաաաա


Էհ, տենց որ լիներ, ես էլ պիտի դաստիարակների ամենասիրած երեխան լինեի, որովհետև, համենայնդեպս, մեր խմբում մենակ ես էի, որ ռուսերենի դասերին ինչ անցնում էինք, ես արդեն գիտեի, չհաշված լիքը ուրիշ բաներ, իմ հասակակիցներից անհամեմատ ավելի զարգացած էի բոլոր առումներով։  :Rolleyes:   :Blush:   Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ դաստիարակը մի ուղղանկյուն թուղթ ցույց տվեց ու հարցրեց՝ սա ի՞նչ է, երեխաներ, բոլորը միաձայն գոռացին՝ քառակուսի՜, մենակ ես կամաց ասեցի՝ ուղղանկյուն...  :Xeloq:   :Blush:   :LOL:  
Ու նման բաներ շատ էին լինում։ Բայց մեկ է, ինձ չէին սիրում էդ բոբոները...  :Sad:   :Cray:

----------


## Armeno

> Էհ, տենց որ լիներ, ես էլ պիտի դաստիարակների ամենասիրած երեխան լինեի, որովհետև, համենայնդեպս, մեր խմբում մենակ ես էի, որ ռուսերենի դասերին ինչ անցնում էինք, ես արդեն գիտեի, չհաշված լիքը ուրիշ բաներ, իմ հասակակիցներից անհամեմատ ավելի զարգացած էի բոլոր առումներով։   Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ դաստիարակը մի ուղղանկյուն թուղթ ցույց տվեց ու հարցրեց՝ սա ի՞նչ է, երեխաներ, բոլորը միաձայն գոռացին՝ քառակուսի՜, մենակ ես կամաց ասեցի՝ ուղղանկյուն...    
> Ու նման բաներ շատ էին լինում։ Բայց մեկ է, ինձ չէին սիրում էդ բոբոները...


Հերոս ենք,որ եդքան դիմացել ենք :Lol2:

----------


## Srtik

Միշտ երազել եմ մանկապարտեզ գնալ, բայց չեն տարել:  :Sad:  Հիմանականում ուզում էի գնամ, որ իբր խաղամ երեխեքի հետ, որովհետև մեր թաղից համարյա բոլոր երեխեքն էլ գնում եին, բացի ինձնից ու քրոջիցս ու մարդ չէր մնում, որ հետը խաղայինք:  :Sad:  
Մանկապարտեզի խոհարարուհին էլ մեր հարևանուհին էր: Մի երկու անգամ նրա հետ գնացել եմ մանկապարտեզ ու ստիպված եմ եղել ահագին լուռ սպասել մինչև երեխեքի արթնանալը: :Bad:   Ամեն ինչ դուրս եկել էր, բացի քնելուց… Հիշում եմ, որ փորձում էի բարեխոսել, որ խեղճ երեխեքին զոռով չքնացնեին, :LOL:   էն էլ ինձ ասում էին` բա ուզում ես մանկապարտեզ գաս… :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Srtik ջան, հուսով եմ՝ մեր գրածները կարդալով՝ արդեն հասկացար, թե ինչ երջանիկ մանկիկ ես եղել, որ զրկված ես եղել մանկապարտեզ կոչված «հաճույքից»։  :LOL:

----------


## John

> Չլինի սիրահարվել ես նորից


Սիրահարվել եմ համարյա, բայց ի՞նչ օգուտ… ինքը Գյումրիում է ապրում, իսկ ես՝ Երևանում… Լավագույն դեպքում կարող ենք հանդիպել տարին 2-3 անգամ… քիչ է… Այ եթե գա Երևանում սովորելու՝ հաստատ կսիրահարվեմ  :Smile: … իսկ հիմա սիրահարվել չեմ ուզում… մանավանդ անհույս… անիմաստա… ավելի լավ է դաս անեմ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեր խմբի դայակները հաճախ էին փոխվում, իսկ դաստիարակը միշտ միակն էր ու անկրկնելին։  :Wacko:  Դայակների մեջ մեկ-մեկ լավերն էլ էին պատահում։ Բայց զզվելիներն էլ քիչ չէին։ Ամենազզվելին ընկեր Գայանեն էր։  :Bad:  Էդ կինը մի ուրիշ երևույթ էր։ Բոյով, թմբլիկ, գեղեցիկ երիտասարդ կին էր, բայց էդ ի՜նչ լաչառ, կոպիտ, գռեհիկ ու դաժան էր, էլ ասելու չի։ Երեխաները նրա համար կարծես ընդհանրապես մարդ չլինեին։ Տանել չէին կարողանում դրան։ Այնպես էր ստացվել, որ քրոջս ու եղբորս դայակն էլ եղավ հետո (այսպես ասած՝ ընտանեկան դժբախտություն էր, էլի  :LOL: )։ Մենք էլ տանը մի տիկնիկ ունեինք, էնքան նման էր մեր էդ դայակին, էդ տիկնիկի անունը դրել էինք Գայանե ու երեքով ամբողջ օրը հո չէինք չռփում։  :Diablo:   :LOL:  Ամբողջ օրը ծեծում էինք էդ խեղճ տիկնիկին ու այդպիսով ատելի դայակից մուռ հանում։  :Aggressive:  Ընդհանրապես իմ մանկության համարյա բոլոր խաղալիքները պահպանվել են,  :Baby:   հատկապես տիկնիկները, բայց էդ մեկը դաժան ծեծի հետևանքով վերջը հաշմանդամ դառավ,  :Black Eye:   դեն նետեցինք։  :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Մենք էլ տանը մի տիկնիկ ունեինք, էնքան նման էր մեր էդ դայակին, էդ տիկնիկի անունը դրել էինք Գայանե ու երեքով ամբողջ օրը հո չէինք չռփում։



 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Հավես է՜ր  :Hands Up:  

Ես էլ մի տիկնիկ ունեի, նման էր դայակիս, մանկապարտեզից գալիս էի, դրան նստեցնում պատի տակ, քանոնն առնում ու ընկնում ջանին  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Ֆրեյդը շատ բան է կորցրել, որ ինձ չի տեսել էդ վիճակում  :Tongue:

----------


## Root

Վերջին մարդուն ով  փորձում էր ինձ մանկապարտեզ տանել ....4 տարեկան հասակում քիչ էր մնում դանակահարեի ... խոզի մսի համար նախատեսված երկար, սուր և հաստ դանակով ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերջին մարդուն ով  փորձում էր ինձ մանկապարտեզ տանել ....4 տարեկան հասակում քիչ էր մնում դանակահարեի ... խոզի մսի համար նախատեսված երկար, սուր և հաստ դանակով ...


Իսկ ի՞նչ է, շատե՞րն էին փորձում։  :Shok:   :LOL:  

Իսկ ինձ 6 տարեկանից տվեցին դպրոց, որ մանկապարտեզից մի տարի շուտ ազատեն։  :Bad:  
Հիշում եմ այն տարվա ամռանը, երբ արդեն չէի գնում մանկապարտեզ, որ շուտով դպրոց գնայի, մի անգամ մամայիս հետ անցնում էինք մանկապարտեզի մոտով, այդ պահին մեր խմբի երեխաները մանկապարտեզի բակում էին։ Մի պահ կանգ առանք, երեխաները հարցրեցին, թե ինչու՞ էլ չեմ գալիս մանկապարտեզ, մամաս ասեց, որ ես  արդեն դպրոց պիտի գնամ  :Tongue:  ու էլ մանկապարտեզ չեմ գնալու։  :Rolleyes:  Մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ թե ի՜նչ նախանձով էին ինձ նայում մանկապարտեզի՝ բանտի ճաղեր հիշեցնող ցանկապատի արանքից...  :Sad:  Ես արդեն փրկվել էի, իսկ իրենք դեռ դատապարտված էին մի տարի էլ անցկացնել մանկապարտեզ կոչված համակենտրոնացման ճամբարում...  :Black Eye:

----------


## Chuk

Մանկապարտեզ չեմ գնացել ու երբեք չեմ ափսոսել դրա համար: Առաջին անգամ ափսոսեցի այս թեման կարդալուց հետո, այ հիմա տխուր եմ, որ մանկապարտեզ չեմ գնացել... Ի՜նչ գիրք կարելի էր գրել, է՛... կամ գոնե իմ մի գրքի համար նախաբան  :Love:  (Չուկչաները երևի հասկացան, թե ինչ եմ ասում  :LOL: )

----------


## Ungrateful

1 անգամ տարան ինձ մանկապարտեզ արաջի օրով տվի միհատ շուշա ջարդեցի, դրանից հետո ել չտարան  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մեր խմբի դայակները հաճախ էին փոխվում, իսկ դաստիարակը միշտ միակն էր ու անկրկնելին։  Դայակների մեջ մեկ-մեկ լավերն էլ էին պատահում։ Բայց զզվելիներն էլ քիչ չէին։ Ամենազզվելին ընկեր Գայանեն էր։  Էդ կինը մի ուրիշ երևույթ էր։ Բոյով, թմբլիկ, գեղեցիկ երիտասարդ կին էր, բայց էդ ի՜նչ լաչառ, կոպիտ, գռեհիկ ու դաժան էր, էլ ասելու չի։ Երեխաները նրա համար կարծես ընդհանրապես մարդ չլինեին։ Տանել չէին կարողանում դրան։ Այնպես էր ստացվել, որ քրոջս ու եղբորս դայակն էլ եղավ հետո (այսպես ասած՝ ընտանեկան դժբախտություն էր, էլի )։ Մենք էլ տանը մի տիկնիկ ունեինք, էնքան նման էր մեր էդ դայակին, էդ տիկնիկի անունը դրել էինք Գայանե ու երեքով ամբողջ օրը հո չէինք չռփում։   Ամբողջ օրը ծեծում էինք էդ խեղճ տիկնիկին ու այդպիսով ատելի դայակից մուռ հանում։  Ընդհանրապես իմ մանկության համարյա բոլոր խաղալիքները պահպանվել են,   հատկապես տիկնիկները, բայց էդ մեկը դաժան ծեծի հետևանքով վերջը հաշմանդամ դառավ,   դեն նետեցինք։


Էս ինչ լավես հիշում....  :Shok: 
Ես "դաժե" չեմ հիշում երեկ ինչեմ կերեմ, դւ թճ տարվա բանես հիշում , հալալա...  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Ինձ ել մի ամիս զոռով տարան, մի ամիս ............  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Չեմ գնացել ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում :Yerexa:  :LOL: 
__________________

----------


## Esmeralda

Զզվում էի մանկապարտեզից, բայց երբեք չեմ արտահայտվել... Խելոք գնացել-եկել եմ... Չէի սիրում, որովհետև շփվող չէի... ու ցերեկները քնել չէի սիրում, իսկ այնտեղ պարտադրում էին... Էնտեղի ճաշերն էլ չէի սիրում... մի խոսքով, ուրախ եմ, որ դա հեռու անցյալում է...

----------


## Apsara

:LOL:  Ինչ լավ թեմա է, ոնց որ գիրք կարդաի, ասենք պատմվածքներ կամ այդ տիպի մի բան:  Ափսոս շատ ուշ է քունս տանում է վաղը անպայման լիքը ծիծաղելի բաներ կավելացնեմ իմ կողմից :Ok:

----------


## Apsara

Ահա վերջապես մի տեղ, որ կարամ մեջիս կուտակվածը ասել էտ անտեր մանկապարտեզի մասին: 
Ամեն առավոտ մեծ հաճույքո արթնանում էի ու հաճույքով թռվռալով կտրում անցնում դեպի մանկապարտեզ տանող ճանապարհը՝ քրոջս ձեռքը բռնած, իսկ հայրս մի քիչ այնկողմ մեքենայով հետևում էր, որ մենք տեղ հասնենք ու գնում էր աշխատանքի:  Ամեն ինչ հիասքանչ էր, նույնիսկ մանկապարտեզի շենքը, բայց արի ու տես որ ներս մտնելուն պես այդ ամենը վերածվում ր մի իսկական մղձավանջի: Նախ ասեմ, որ առաջին մանկապարտեզային ձեռքբերումս, որն իրոք արժե հիշատակել, դա ոջիլն է եղել, եթե ես այն տուն չտանեի, մայրս հայրս չէին վարաքվի, տատիկս Թիֆլիզից չէր գա ու իմ գլխից մի հատ մեծ թոթոլ ոջիլ չէր գտնի ու չէր ասի " Էս էլ ձեր պարոն ոջիլը" /վայ գլուխս սկսեց քոր գալ :Sad: / 
չգիտես ինչու իմ հասակակիցները չէին ցանկանում շփվել ինձ հետ, չնայած օպտիմիստ երեխա լինելով ես այդպես էլ հույսս չկտրեցի: Հիմնականում գողություններ էր տեղի ունենում, դաստիրակի թոռնիկն էր աղջիկն էր չեմ հիշում ինչ իրեն դուր էր գալիս վերցնում էր, ու դաստիրակը շատ վստահ ասում էր որ դա բոլորովին էլ ինձ չի պատկանել, այլ հենց իր թոռաաղջկանն է եղել: Ասեմ որ ծնողներս երբեք չեն խառնվել իմ կյանքին այսպիսի պարագաներում ասել են ինքդ կարողացիր քեզ պաշտպանել: Միայն մի դեպք մայրիկիս ստիպեց գալ մանկապարտեզ, երբ դաստիրակը ինքը իմ թելերի արկղիկը դատարկել էր:  բ
բայց ես երկար չեմ հաճախել ընդհամենը մի 7 կամ 8 ամիս, իսկ հետո 6 տարեկանում դպրոց գնացի, 
հա էլի շատ ահավոր բաներ են տեղի ունեցել, բայց վաղը կգրեմ

----------


## Root

Շատ շուտ հասկացան որ պետությունը միջոցներ չունի հատուկ սենյակ պահելու, որի վրա փակցված կլինի Root, դրա համար ավելորդ գլխացավանքից ու ծախսերից խուսափելու համար խորհուրդ տվեցին մերոնց "պահել" ինձ մի մեծ առանձնատանը որտեղ ամենաշուտ կոտրվաղ իրը 35միլիմետրանոց երկաթե ձողն էր…

----------


## Malu

Հաճախել եմ ռուսական մանկապարտեզ մինչև 6 տարեկանը: Որքան հիշում եմ հաճույքով էի գնում. Մայրս և հայրս աշխատում էին, ուստի ինձ տանում էին մանկապարտեզ, հիշում եմ, որ մայրս ինձ միշտ ամենավերջինն էր գալիս տուն տանում  :Sad:  : Բայց դրա մեջ իրա դրական կողմն էլ կար: Օրվա վերջում երեխաներ արդեն քիչ կային, և բոլոր խաղալիքներն ու կառուսելերը մնում էին ինձ  :Yahoo:  
Հիշում եմ թե որքան խանդավառությամբ էի պատրաստվում հանդեսներին: Ինձ միշտ տալիս էին աղվեսի դերը, քանի որ շեկլիկ էի թոքր ժամանակ. ասեմ որ 2-րդական դերեր չէի սիրում, ու չէի էլ խաղում: Ու հիշում էի ոչ միայն իմ, այլև բոլոր մյուս երեխաների դերերը: :Smile: 
Բայց նշեմ մի տխուր օր. մանկապարտեզում երգի դասի ժամանակ էր (Վանաձորում), երբ տեղի ունեցավ երկրաշարժը…

----------


## Ուրվական

> Անգամ ավարտական հանդեսին չմնացի ուրախանուլու երեխաների հետ, լացեցի ու մայրիկիս հետ տուն եկա


Ինչ լավ ա, որ մեծացել, խելոքացել ես: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, նույն ձևով դիպլոմների հանձնելու ավարտական հանդեսից տուն գայիր: :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ գնել էի կոտլետի կիսաֆաբրիկատներ ու շտապելու պատճառով ամանը, որի մեջ պատրաստել էի, չէի լվացել: Մեկ ամիս այդ ամենը այդպես մնաց մեր խոհանոցում ու հիմա մեջից այնպիսի հոտ էր գալիս, ինչպիսի հոտ էր գալիս մեր մանկապարտեզի կոտլետներից  :Love:  Վաղուց չէի շնչել այդ հոտը, քանի որ ոչ մի կերպ չէր հաջողվում ստանալ այդ հոտը  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Պատմում եմ:  :Smile: 
Ես՝ փոքրիկ Այվուլիկս, մազերիս երկու պոչիկ կապած, վրան էլ՝ գունավոր թելիկներ, գնում եմ մանկապարտեզ: Տանը ես խելոք աղջիկ եմ, ձայնս դուրս չի գալիս: Մանկապարտեզում էլ ձայնս առանձնապես լսող չկա. ես լուրջ գործերով եմ զբաղված, զավզականալու ժամանակ չունեմ: Նախաճաշս չեմ ուտում, այլ կամաց լցնում եմ ծաղկամանի մեջ, թող լիմոնի ծառն ուտի, սոված չմնա: Քնելու ժամին, երբ բոլորը խելոք պառկած են իրենց անկողիններում, ես ինձ համար սուսուփուս ծաղիկներ եմ նկարում սավանիս վրա. դատարկ տեղը պիտի գույներով լցնել: Կապույտ ծաղիկ, դեղին ծաղիկ, կարմիր ծաղիկ, հետո մի հատ նորից դեղին: Հանդեսներին տաք օդով լցված փուչիկները մեկ առ մեկ բաց եմ թողնում պատուհանից. թռչել իմացողները պիտի օդում սավառնեն, ոչ թե փակվեն սենյակում:  Դաստիարակչուհիներս ինձ միշտ տարբեր հեքիաթներ են պատմում, ես էլ՝ դաստիարակչուհիներիս: Մեր խմբի երեխաները մազերս չեն քաշում, ես էլ իրենց լեզու ցույց չեմ տալիս: Ու հետո բոլորս միասին երջանիկ պարում ենք «լամբադա»...
Ափսոս, ես մանկապարտեզ չեմ գնացել. ինչ հավես կլիներ...

----------


## Նորմարդ

Էխ մանկապարտեզ գնալ ատում էի, քանզի կոպտագույ կորպտագույն կերպով խախտվում էին իմ հանգիստ քնելու սահմանադրական իրավունքը, ազատությունս էլ էին սահմանապակում, սակայն դա էլքը գտել էի երբ ձանձրանում էի գալիս էի մեր բակ մի քիչ խաղում հետո էլի գնում մանկապարտեզ, որ ծնողներս գան ինձ տուն բերելու  :LOL: 
ինձ գտնեն այնտող ուր թողել են  :Smile: 
Մանկապարտեզ այնտեղ հանդիպեցի առաջին սիրուս :Love: , ինչպես նաև 2-րդ 3-րդ ու այդպես հաշիվը չեմ հիշում…  աննուններն էլ չեմ հիշում, բայց միակ հաճելի պահը էդ մանկապարտե կոչվեղ բանտում աղջիկներն էին ու մեկ էլ ցոգոլի ու թթի ծառները որորնց այցելում էինք նույնիս երեկոյան երբ մանկապարտեզը պակ էր և ծեր ու կաղ պահակի հսկողության տակ էր…
Ախ չէր սիրում մեզ այդ պապիկը   :Sad:  սիրում էր փոքրիկ շեյթաններ  :Lol2: 
Ձեռքի ճիպոտը բոլորիս ոտքերին էլ քաջ ծանոթ էր  :Smile:  երբ հերթական ավարը ծոցներս փորձում էինք ճողոպրել ու մանկապարտեզի ցանկապատից դուրս ցատկել նա զարմանալի արագությամբ հասնում և մի լավ ճիպոտում էր մեզ, բայց դա էլ չէր կանգնացնում մեզ …

----------


## Moon

Վայ, ես շատ լավ եմ հիշում։ Բարձերով իրար ծեծում էինք, մեզ վախացնում էին դայակները, թե բժիշկը կգա, կսրսկի, բոլորս սստվու էինք։ Հիշում եմ հատկապե , որ մի ափսե շոռ պանիր էին տալիս ու մի փոքր հացի կտոր։
 Համ էլ դաշնամուրի դասերն եմ հիշում, մեկ էլ, որ սովորացնում էին, թե ճաշը ոնց պիտի խառնել, աղը լցնել։ լօլ

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

վայյյ , դրանց տված մանի կաշան  :Bad: 
ամենալավ պահը մանկապարտեզից փախնելն էր , բայց դե մյուս օրը դայակը ձեռս բռնած էր ման գալիս  :Xeloq:

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

Մի անգամ տետր ու մատիտներ վերցրած տնից պլստացի "ես գնում եմ մանկապարտեզ" խոսքերով, բայց ինձ կարողացան բռնել մինչև բակից դուրս գալը  :Smile:  :
Մանկապարտեզ չեմ գնացել (չնայած մեծ ցանկությանս), մենակ մի օր ընկերներոջս հետ գնացի՝ օգոստոսի 31-ին վերջին օրն էին նշում,  ու մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում երկու հոգու հետ կռվեցի  :Black Eye:  (չնայած, ընդհանրապես կռվարար  :Aggressive:  չեմ եղել  ), չեմ էլ հասկանում ոնց  :Dntknw:  :
 :LOL:   :LOL: 
Այ այդպիսի բարի հիշողություններ :ցռը

----------


## Նորմարդ

> վայյյ , դրանց տված մանի կաշան 
> ամենալավ պահը մանկապարտեզից փախնելն էր , բայց դե մյուս օրը դայակը ձեռս բռնած էր ման գալիս


Ինձ էլ որ բռնում էին մի 2 օր զբոսանքի չէին տանում ես յանի պիտի լուսամուտից նայեի թե իրանք ոնց են դուրսը խաղում, բայց ես այդ ժամանակ պաըշգամբից հնց իմ սիրած ցոգոլի ծառի վրա էի  :Lol2:

----------


## Kuk

Քվեարկել եմ 3-րդ տարբերակը, բայց պետք ա լրացնեմ, որ մի անգամ գնացել եմ. էդ եղավ առաջին ու վերջին անգամը. լացել, գոռալ, ղժալ, այսինքն՝ ամեն միջոց ձեռնարկեցի, որ այլևս ոչ ոք իր վրա պատասխանատվություն չվերցներ՝ ինձ մանկապարտեզ տանելու :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էխ մանկապարտեզ գնալ ատում էի, քանզի կոպտագույ կորպտագույն կերպով խախտվում էին իմ հանգիստ քնելու սահմանադրական իրավունքը, ազատությունս էլ էին սահմանապակում, սակայն դա էլքը գտել էի երբ ձանձրանում էի գալիս էի մեր բակ մի քիչ խաղում հետո էլի գնում մանկապարտեզ, որ ծնողներս գան ինձ տուն բերելու 
> ինձ գտնեն այնտող ուր թողել են 
> Մանկապարտեզ այնտեղ հանդիպեցի առաջին սիրուս, ինչպես նաև 2-րդ 3-րդ ու այդպես հաշիվը չեմ հիշում…  աննուններն էլ չեմ հիշում, բայց միակ հաճելի պահը էդ մանկապարտե կոչվեղ բանտում աղջիկներն էին ու մեկ էլ ցոգոլի ու թթի ծառները որորնց այցելում էինք նույնիս երեկոյան երբ մանկապարտեզը պակ էր և ծեր ու կաղ պահակի հսկողության տակ էր…


Նոր, քո ընդհանուր նկարագրածից նենց տպավորություն ա, որ երբ ինչ ուզում անում էիր, ուր ուզում գնում էիր (օրինակ՝ ձեր բակ  :Jpit: ), ու էդքանից հետո դու դեռ բա՞նտ ես անվանում ձեր մանկապարտեզը։  :Shok:   :LOL:  Ասա՝ հանգստյան տուն էիր գնում, էլի, ի՞նչ բանտ։ Մեր մանկապարտեզում պիտի լինեիր, որ իմանայիր՝ բանտը որն ա։  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> վայյյ , դրանց տված մանի կաշան 
> ամենալավ պահը մանկապարտեզից փախնելն էր , բայց դե մյուս օրը դայակը ձեռս բռնած էր ման գալիս


քեզ տեսնելուց հետո, պատկերացնում եմ ինչքան մռութն ես եղել մանկապարտեզում։ Համով երեխա։

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Նոր, քո ընդհանուր նկարագրածից նենց տպավորություն ա, որ երբ ինչ ուզում անում էիր, ուր ուզում գնում էիր (օրինակ՝ ձեր բակ ), ու էդքանից հետո դու դեռ բա՞նտ ես անվանում ձեր մանկապարտեզը։   Ասա՝ հանգստյան տուն էիր գնում, էլի, ի՞նչ բանտ։ Մեր մանկապարտեզում պիտի լինեիր, որ իմանայիր՝ բանտը որն ա։


Դե մեր մանկապարտեզը մեր փողոցի վերջում էր մի 50 մետր էր հեռու բախտս բերել էր միակ խոչընդոտը չհաշված դայակներին դա բարձր ցանկապատն էր ու իմ թմբլիկ մարմինը դժվար էր անցնում ճաղերի արանքից թե չէ մնացածը ռասպլյունյուծ, մեկ էլ քնելու ժամը չէի սիորում որովհետև էդ ժամին պիատ անպայման իմ անկողմնում լինեի մեզ հաշվում էին  :Sad: 
Չնայած էտ էլ իրա հետաքրքրությունն ուներ մի հատ լկտի տղա կար տանը երևի էրոտիկ ֆիլմեր ունեին ու ինքն էլ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրել էր դրանք  :Lol2: , ամեն օր մեզ մանրամասն ու կարևորը անվճար այդ ֆիլմերից դրվագներ էր ներկայացնում   :Lol2: 
Մինչև աղջիկներից մեկը չէր դիմանում ու գնում էր դայակներին բողոքում էր
_Եսիմինչ Եսիմինչաեվնա (մանկապարտեզը ռուսական էր  :Bad:  )  Արմենը խուժան բաներ ա ասում ու անում, սովորաբար գործը ավարտվում էր նրանով, որ դայակը բոլորիս ներկայությամբ խնդրում էր այդ աղջկան ցույց տալ թե ինչ էր անում Արմենը  :Lol2: 
Աղջիկն էլ կամ կարմրում էր ու վազում մտնում իր անկողինը, կամ լաց լինում  :LOL: 
Բայց խեղճ Արմենին մի օր բռացրին հերթական հետաքրքիր ֆիլմը պատմելուց   :Sad: 
կանչեցին ծնողներին խայտառակ արեցին ու հեռացրեցին,  :Sad:   դրանից հետո «մեռյալ» ժամին քնում էինք  :Bad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չեմ գնացել երբեք  :Smile: 

Բայց լսելով, թե ինչ կարծիքներ են հնչում մանկապարտեզի մասին, իմ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվել, որ մանկապարտեզը դժոխքից շատ քիչ է տարբերվում....


Վայ խաբեցի, Մոսկվայում հինգ տարեկան հասակում հինգ օր շարունակ հակառակ իմ ցանկությամբ մանկական սանատորիա եմ գնացել.... Էդ հինգ օրը էնքան լաց եղա, էնքան զռռացի, մինչև մամաս եկավ, ինձ տուն տարավ  :LOL:

----------


## Racer

Էէհ՝ ուրեմ սովետի ժամանակներ էր 1981-85 թվականները, մեր մանկապարտեզ կարգին ուստավ էր բայց քանի որ մեր շենքին կպած էր կարելի ա ասել համարյա պրոբլեմ չեր մնգոյից թռնելը: Մանկապարտեզ չեի սիրում որովհետև ամենաշուտե ես էի գնում ամենաշատը ես էսի մնում, ինձ գրեթե միշտ վրջում էին տանում: Միշտ պատուհանից նայում էի դպրոցի պատուհանին (դպրոցն էլ էր շենքին կպած) ու նախանձում դպրոցականներին: Ամենասիրած ժամը զբոսանքի ժամն էր ու էքսկուրսիայի՝ երբ մեզ տանում էին մոտակա այգում զբոսնելու: Մէր մանկապարտեզում լավ զարգացած էր բիզնեսը՝ օրինակ մեծ կանաչ մայիսյան բզեզն արժեր 30 կոպեկ (1 հատ պաղպաղակ Ձյունիկ) կարմիր թևերով մեծ մորեխը՝ 20 կոպեկ (1 հատ Էսկիմո կամ Պլոմբիր) մնացած այլ միջատներն ու սարդերը ավելի քիչ արժեք ունեին ու քանի որ ես հափոգակ որսորդ էի պաղպաղակի պրոբլեմ երբեք չեմ ունեցել: Մեկ էլ շատ էի սիրում տոն օրերը երբ երեխաներիս բաժանում էին շոկոլադե կոնֆետներ: ՈՒտելիքից ատում էի ու չէի ուտում կաթ, կաթնով, խավիծ, սպաս, մակարոնով ճաշ և այլն, միայն ուտում կամ խմում էի քաղցրացրած մածուն, թեյ, բրնձով փլավ՝ իսկ ամենասիրածս գրեչկան էր:
Քնել չէի սիրում դրա համար պառկած ժամանակ պատին մեխով փորագրանկարներ էի անում տարբեր թեմաներով: Դայակները հետո տարիներ անց ինձ տեսնելով ասում էին որ երեխեքը դեռ կռիվ են անում իմ տեղի համար, ձեռները չի գնացել սվաղեն...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> վայյյ , դրանց տված մանի կաշան 
> ամենալավ պահը մանկապարտեզից փախնելն էր , բայց դե մյուս օրը դայակը ձեռս բռնած էր ման գալիս


Հով, ոնց եմ քեզիկը հասկանում...

Վեց ամիս մնգո գնալը ինձ երեք բան տվեց`

1. Նողկանք մաննի կաշայի նկատմամբ
2. Կասկած, որ դայակները ծպտված այլմոլորակայիններ են
3. Անխախտ համոզվածություն, որ մինչև մահ-գերեզման ցերեկները չեմ քնելու:

----------


## Ariadna

Իսկ ես տանը լացում էի, ասում էի մանկապարտեզի չայ եմ ուզում, ոնց սարքում էին չէր ստացվում էդ համը։ Վերջը ստիպված գնացին հարցրեցին, պարզվեց զավառկան անում են ու մի շաբաթ էդ նույն զավառկայով թեյ են սարքում  :LOL:  Արտգեոյի գրածը կարդացի, էդ հիշեցի։) 
Հետո գժվում էի, որ առավոտյան քույրը ստուգում էր բոլորիս փորերը, որ ցան–ման չլինի, չվարակենք իրար։ Ասեցի դա պետք ա ինձ չկպնի, ինքը իրավունք չունի իմ փորը տեսնի, մի խոսքով էկան հետը խոսեցին, որ մենք ուշադիր կլինենք, ամեն առավոտ կնայենք, նոր կբերենք, բայց դուք մի նայեք։ Էդ հարցն էլ լուծվեց։ Հետո մեծերի խմբում արդեն ասեցի, որ ես չեմ քնելու, էդ էլ դասավորեցին, բոլորը քնում էին, ես նստում էի հաղթանակած դեմքով։ Բոլորին ստից ասել էի, որ պապաս միլիցիա ա, որ ինձնից վախենան, տարիքս էլ մի տարի ավել էի ասում միշտ, դրա համար չէի թողնում մաման ծնունդիս տորթ բերի, որ վրան մոմ չդնի, որ ճիշտը չիմանան  :Smile:  Հիմա էլ չեմ թողնում  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Սահմանում: Այն համակենտրոնացման ճամբարը, որտեղ աշխատանքային ժամերին պահում են երեխաներին, կոչվոմ է մանկապարտեզ:

Որպեսզի տեղի ունենա մանկապարտզը, անհրաժեշտ են, բայց ոչ բավարար հետևյալ պայմանները :LOL: 
- պետք է լինեն խաղալիքներ, բայց դրանցով թույլ չտրվի խաղալ,
- փափուկ/սիրուն աթոռին պետք է նստի ամենաուժեղը,
- երեխաներին պետք է ստիպեն զոռով խաղալ, զոռով քնել, զոռով երգել, զոռով նկարել, սահմանված ժամերին, սահմանված կարգով,
- դաստիարակները պետք է ատեն երեխաներին և հաճույք ստանան նրանց նսեմացնելուց:

Վերջին անգամ գնացել եմ մանկապարտեզ այն օրը, երբ մեր դաստիարակը բաժանեց մեզ թղթեր, ջրաներկ, որպեսզի զոռով նկարենք, սահմանված ժամանակ:  
Դա իմ կյանքի առաջին և վերջին անգամն էր, երբ ինձ վրա ձեռք բարձրացրեց տականքը, այն բանի համար, որ առանց իր ասելու սկսել էի նկարել  :Bad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մանկապարտեզ ընենց հավեսով էի գնում,տնեցիք հազիվ էին ընդեղից ինձ տուն բերում :LOL:  :Wink: 
Երևի իմ հաճույքով գնալու հիմնական պատճառը էն էր ,որ չէի քնում ու դայակը ստիպված ինձ զբաղացնում էր,մինչև տատիկս կամ մամաս գային տանեին: Խեղճ դայակ,հիմա պատկերացնում եմ իրա ապրումները,երբ տնեցիք որոշում էին ուշ գալ ու ինձ տանել:
Մի խոսքով հրաշալի օրեր էին ու հիշում եմ,որ մի քանի անգամ ինձ մանկապարտեզի տեղը <<Մկների պարտեզ>> էին ասել, ես էլ մի քանի օր զբոսանքների ժամանակ ընկած մուկ էի ման գալիս :LOL: 
Ինչ ասես չէինք խաղում,էլ պախկվոցի, բռնոցի, ֆուտբոլ, բայց դե իմ ամենասիրած խաղն էր`<<Մի ոտանի չար սատանա>>, կարծեմ սենց էր անունը, հիմա էլ չեմ հիշում ինչ խաղ էր, բայց մի այլ կարգի տարված էի խաղում:  :Hands Up: 
Շատ կուզենայի վերադարձնեի էտ օրերը,բայց ավաղ...

----------


## Second Chance

> Սահմանում: Այն համակենտրոնացման ճամբարը, որտեղ աշխատանքային ժամերին պահում են երեխաներին, կոչվոմ է մանկապարտեզ:
> 
> Որպեսզի տեղի ունենա մանկապարտզը, անհրաժեշտ են, բայց ոչ բավարար հետևյալ պայմանները
> - պետք է լինեն խաղալիքներ, բայց դրանցով թույլ չտրվի խաղալ,
> - փափուկ/սիրուն աթոռին պետք է նստի ամենաուժեղը,
> - երեխաներին պետք է ստիպեն զոռով խաղալ, զոռով քնել, զոռով երգել, զոռով նկարել, սահմանված ժամերին, սահմանված կարգով,
> - դաստիարակները պետք է ատեն երեխաներին և հաճույք ստանան նրանց նսեմացնելուց:
> 
> Վերջին անգամ գնացել եմ մանկապարտեզ այն օրը, երբ մեր դաստիարակը բաժանեց մեզ թղթեր, ջրաներկ, որպեսզի զոռով նկարենք, սահմանված ժամանակ:  
> Դա իմ կյանքի առաջին և վերջին անգամն էր, երբ ինձ վրա ձեռք բարձրացրեց տականքը, այն բանի համար, որ առանց իր ասելու սկսել էի նկարել


 Վայ էս ինչ դաժան մանկություն ես ունեցել :Sad: , վոր քեզ համար մանկապարտեզը ասոցացվում է համակենտրոնական ճամբարի հետ...


Ես որ ասեմ ամենինչ այդքան էլ վատ չէր :Smile: , այսինքն համարյա ամենինչ լավ էր բացի մի բանից, շատ կարևոր բանից որի պատճառով ես հրաժարվում էի գնալ մանկապարտեզ-այն էր ,որ ես ցերեկները դեռ փոքրուց չեմ քնել :Yerexa: , չէի էլ կարողանում ու բոլորը զարմանում էին թե ոնց կարա երեխեն չքնի ցերեկը դա պարտադիրա և այլն...ու ես հրաժարվեցի գնալ դրա պատճառով :Sad: , բայց հետո պապիկս ինձ տարավ ու ասեց որ էս երեխեն չի կարում քնի իրան չստիպեք :Nono:  ու դրանից հետո ես քնելու ժամին նստում էի դաստիարակների կողքը մինչ նրանք զրուցում էին, մինչև որ երեխեքը զարթնում էին ու  սկսում էի իրենց հետ խաղալ :Tongue:  :Baby:

----------


## impression

Իմ գնացած մանկապարտեզն ինչ-որ տեղ բանակ է հիշեցնում: Դաստիարակչուհիները անբարյացկամ էին ու խոժոռ, երբեք չէին ժպտում, պառավ էին ու անդուր: Առավոտից իրիկուն քանոնը ձեռքներին ման էին գալիս ու դաղում սրան-նրան  :Sad:  Առավոտյան լացելով գնում էի մանկապարտեզ, սոված մնում, որովհետև կիսելի հոտից սիրտս նենց էր խառնում, ոչինչ ուտել չէի կարողանում:
Ու հետո երբ արդեն մամաս պիտի գար իմ հետևից, մեր խմբից մի հատ զզվելի տղա ինձ ամեն օր ասում էր՝ էսօր մամադ չի գալու՜: Ես էլ էշ-էշ հավատում էի... Լավ ա գոնե գալիս էր մամաս...

----------


## Երկնային

_Մանկապարտեզ գնաել եմ մի շաբաթ… այդպիսի դաժան շաբաթ չկար երևի կյանքումս… 
Վայ, նենց չէի սիրում մանկապարտեզը… մեր հարևանի աղջկա հետ էինք գնում, երկուսս էլ մի շաբաթ ձգեցինք… 
դայակները լաչառ կնիկներ էին, ամբողջ օրը երեխաների վրա գոռգռում էին ու լացացնում…  
Ցերեկները չէի սիրում քնել, միշտ ստիպում էին  մենք էլ` ես ու հարևանի աղջիկը, ճաղերից դուրս էինք գալիս ու կեսից փախնում տուն… Երկու քայլի վրա էինք ապրում… հետո էնքան տենց արեցինք, տնեցիք էլ մանկապարտեզ չտարան…

Ի դեպ, էսօր կողքով անցնում էի, ու զգացի, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվել…Դիմացի մայթից լսվում էին դայակների ղժղժոցները ու երեխաների լացուկոծը…_

----------


## Second Chance

:Shok: իյա երեխեք, ոնց կարդում եմ բոլորդ ծանր դեպքեր էք ունեցեք, ոնցոր ինչ որ գերության մասին պատմեք :LOL:  :LOL:  ես չեմ պատկերացնում էտ աստիճան դաժանություն դաստիարակների կողմից :Sad: , ախր էտ լրիվ անմարդկայինա ,իմ դաստիարակները համարյա բոլորն էլ լավն էին :Love:  մանավանդ ընկեր Հասմիկը :Love: , ես նրան շատ էի սիրում ինքն էլ ինձ էր շատ սիրում . նույնիսկ երազում էի մանկապարտեզի դաստիարակչուհի դառնալ :Rolleyes:    ...բայց դուք հիմա նենց բաներ էք պատմում :Black Eye: ...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Վայ էս ինչ դաժան մանկություն ես ունեցել, վոր քեզ համար մանկապարտեզը ասոցացվում է ժամին նստում էի դաստիարակների կողքը մինչ նրանք զրուցում էին, մինչև որ երեխեքը զարթնում էին ու  սկսում էի իրենց հետ խաղալ


Մեկ մեկ, երբ անցնում եմ մեր մանկապարտեզի շենքի մոտով, մի տեսակ անհասկանալի վախ է  ինձ համակում :Scare: 
Ես էլ չէի քնում, ու մի քանի ժամ մենակությունից տառապում էի  :Bad:  Ամեեն օր  :Sad: 

Քիչ-քիչ հիշողություններ են արթնաում, որ վաղուց կորած էին :Smile: 
Հիշում եմ, որ մեր սենյակում մի դուռ կար, որը չգիտեմ, թե ուր էր տնում, երևի դա ուղիղ մուտք էր բժիշկների կաբինետ: Այդ մուտքը երեսապատված ր սպիտակ սալիկով, ինչպես հիվանդանոցում, և ես միշտ սարսափում էի այդ դռնից ու աշխատում էի հեռու մնալ: Իմ մեջ տպավորվել էր, որ այդ դռնից բժիշկներ են դուրս եկել և ինչ-որ բան են արել մեզ: 
Համարյա, Լոսթի մեջ էին մեզ զգում, մի խոսքով  :Smile: 

Հա, ու մոռացա ասեմ, բոլոր վատ բաները առաջին անգամ տեսել եմ մանկապարտեզում և ծանոթացել եմ այնպիսի երևույթի հետ ինչպես գողությունն է :Cry: 

Տատիկս ինձ մի հատ սիրուն կոճակ էր տվել, փայլուն ու ծիածանի բոլոր երանգներով շողացող: Այդ կոճակս ցույց էի տվել մյուս երեխաներին, իսկ հետո դրել էի բաճկոնիս գրպանը: Տուն գնալուց կոճակը արդեն չկար :Sad: 
Մինչև կյանքիս վերջ չեմ մոռանա, չէ որ այն ժամանակ մեր համար գանձ էին  փայլուն կոճակները  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Երեխեք գրառումները կարդալով նենց տպավորություն եմ ստանում որ հեսա հեսա կգրեք ձեզ նդեղ նաև բռնաբարում էին :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , մանկապարտեզա էլի :Smile: , ես մի 2 շաբաթ գնացել եմ, հավես տեղ էր, իսկ ամենաշատը դզզում էր որ վերջում փախնում էինք, ես ու միհատ տղա կար դրան մենակ մանկապարտեզում եմ տեսել, բայց անունը մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ :Jpit: , հա մեկել մամաս ասումա միհատ դաստիարակչուհի կար դրան նագլի չէիր սիրում, տունը հետաքրքրվել են թե ես խի չեմ սիրում, ասել եմ՝ մեծ ծիծիկներ ունի դրա համար եմ իրանից զզվում :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL: , կարգին փոխվելա հիմա ճաշակս :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Էէէհ , Եր ,տենց ես ասում , որովհետև դու 2 շաբաթ ես հաճախել այդ հաստատություն  :Xeloq:  , իսկ ով որ 3-4 տարի ա գնացել , գիտի թե էնտեղ ինչեր էին կատարվում  :Shok:  :
Հ.Գ. Մի անգամ մանկապարտեզում աթոռով տվել էի տղաներից մեկի գլխին , ճակատը ծակվել էր , սաղ դայակները խառնվել էին իրար , ինձ պատժելը մոռացել էին , ես էլ խելոք նստած էի քրոջս հետ (քույրս ինձնից մի տարի մեծ ա , նույն մանկապարտեզն ենք գնացել) , մեկ էլ մի հատ աղջիկ էկավ քրոջս հարցրեց "Եղբա՞յրդ ա" , քուրս էլ ասեց "Չէ՛, ախպերս ա"  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  :

----------


## John

Եկել եմ թարմացնեմ էս թեման  :Smile:  ես ու մեր խմբի Նարեկը սիրահարված էինք Էմմային։ Քնի ժամին շշուկով խոսում/քննարկում էինք, թե ով ա ավելի շատ սիրում, ում ա Էմման ավելի շատ սիրում, ի վերջո ո՞վ ա Էմմայի հետ ամուսնանալու։ Բայց զարմանալիորեն էդ ամենը կոռեկտության սահմաններից դուրս չէր գալիս․ չեմ հիշում, որ վիճած լինենք էդ թեմայով։ Մանկապարտեզից հետո երկուսին էլ չեմ տեսել կարծեմ։ Հիմա որ տեսնեմ էլ փողոցում՝ հաստատ չեմ ճանաչի։

----------

boooooooom (15.11.2016), GriFFin (15.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (15.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Եկել եմ թարմացնեմ էս թեման  ես ու մեր խմբի Նարեկը սիրահարված էինք Էմմային։ Քնի ժամին շշուկով խոսում/քննարկում էինք, թե ով ա ավելի շատ սիրում, ում ա Էմման ավելի շատ սիրում, ի վերջո ո՞վ ա Էմմայի հետ ամուսնանալու։ Բայց զարմանալիորեն էդ ամենը կոռեկտության սահմաններից դուրս չէր գալիս․ չեմ հիշում, որ վիճած լինենք էդ թեմայով։ Մանկապարտեզից հետո երկուսին էլ չեմ տեսել կարծեմ։ Հիմա որ տեսնեմ էլ փողոցում՝ հաստատ չեմ ճանաչի։


Լու՞րջ: Էմման ո՞վ էր, ես իրան չեմ հիշում, ոչ էլ Նարեկին  :Xeloq:  
որ ասում են մանկապարտեզում սիրահարվել, մի տեսակ չեմ հասկանում, ես էդ տարիքում գիտեի սաղ նույնն են՝ աղջկա-տղա չկա:

----------


## Շինարար

բա որ ես մեր հարևանի հետ՝ մի տարիքի, նույն շենքում մեծացած, արդեն հասուն տարիքում՝ 26-28  տարեկան խոսում ենք, թե ոնց էինք մանկապարտեզում հանդեսի փորձ անում, ընկեր Շողիկը գոռաց ժաժքը, բոլորս դուրս եկանք բան, ասում եմ՝ վայ, լրիվ նույնը մեր դեպքում, էն ա նկարը բերեցի, նայում ենք՝ մի խմբից ենք եղել մանկապարտեզում, էնքան շշմած եմ եղել, սկի չեմ էլ իմացել:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (16.11.2016), Ուլուանա (16.11.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> բա որ ես մեր հարևանի հետ՝ մի տարիքի, նույն շենքում մեծացած, արդեն հասուն տարիքում՝ 26-28  տարեկան խոսում ենք, թե ոնց էինք մանկապարտեզում հանդեսի փորձ անում, ընկեր Շողիկը գոռաց ժաժքը, բոլորս դուրս եկանք բան, ասում եմ՝ վայ, լրիվ նույնը մեր դեպքում, էն ա նկարը բերեցի, նայում ենք՝ մի խմբից ենք եղել մանկապարտեզում, էնքան շշմած եմ եղել, սկի չեմ էլ իմացել:


Ես ու Ջոնն էլ ենք նույն խմբում եղել, լրիվ միամիտ ենք պարզել էդ փաստը, մամաս էլ մեր դաստիարակն էր: ))
Երկրաշարժից հետո կառուցած գունավոր դոմիկներ էին (մի տեսակ չեմ կարող "տնակ" ասել)

----------

Մուշու (16.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (16.11.2016), Շինարար (16.11.2016), Ուլուանա (16.11.2016)

----------


## John

> Լու՞րջ: Էմման ո՞վ էր, ես իրան չեմ հիշում, ոչ էլ Նարեկին  
> որ ասում են մանկապարտեզում սիրահարվել, մի տեսակ չեմ հասկանում, ես էդ տարիքում գիտեի սաղ նույնն են՝ աղջկա-տղա չկա:


Հաս, ես սկզբում ձեր խմբում եմ եղել, հետո տեղափոխվեմ եմ ուրիշ խումբ։ Մանրամասներ չգիտեմ, բայց, ենթադրաբար էս դեպքը մյուս խմբում է տեղի ունեցել )))

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ ես մեր մանկապարտեզի խմբի բոլոր երեխաներին հիշում եմ՝ թե՛ դեմքերով, թե՛ անուններով, շատերին նաև ազգանուններով, նույնիսկ պահվածքներով՝ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ  :LOL: ։ Շատերին, նույնիսկ մանկապարտեզից հետո երբեք տեսած չլինելու դեպքում էլ հիմա որ տեսնեմ, կճանաչեմ։ Եղել են դեպքեր, երբ մանկապարտեզից հետո մեկ էլ ուսանող ժամանակ եմ տեսել ու ճանաչել եմ, բայց իրենք ինձ՝ բնականաբար, ոչ։ Դե, ես շատ անհետաքրքիր ու չհիշվող տիպ եմ եղել մնգոյում. շատ կզարմանայի, եթե հիշեին։

----------

Մուշու (16.11.2016)

----------

